# Just wanna check if this would work.



## Eggy (Nov 21, 2009)

OK...
Ihave at the moment 3 Leopard danios and 2 Platys in a 50-60 L tank ( used to have a CAE but he got to big for that tank.) I would like to know if this would be a suitable inviroment for a small Yellow Lab.
-Thanks


----------

